# When times are hard



## trainingdoc

I'm not quite sure where I fit, but in the absence of a step-parent area, I guess this is it. 

I've been an acting mum for over 2 years to a wonderful 3 1/2 year old. Last week my fiance, his daddy passed away in an accident, and I'm now fighting for my rights as a mother when I should really be grieving. 

I could do with as much support as possible to deal with the practical things which both our families have little idea about with Scottish law.


----------



## bbhopes

I am so sorry for all that you are going through. And hope that someone on here can help you with the information you are seeking.


----------



## Flipsy

Oh honey. Is the childs mother around? because if she is without her agreement I don't think you have any rights at all. And wouldn't even if you had been married. All I can suggest is you go and speak to a family solcitor and get some advice. good luck hun and i''m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CourtneyD

What an awful situation. I hope the boys mom considers your relationship with him.
Many prayers during this time of grief.
Courtney


----------

